# Seoul Semiconductor Unveils "World's Brightest" Single LED of 420 Lumens



## bxstylez (Sep 29, 2007)

http://techon.nikkeibp.co.jp/english/NEWS_EN/20070921/139483/



Sep 21, 2007 10:23

Seoul Semiconductor has announced that its R&D team has achieved a single LED with brightness of 400 lumens. This is much brighter than conventional single LED emitting around 100 lumens maximum. This high performance LED, as a next-generation lighting source, is also claimed to be the brightest LED at the level of 8W in the industry. 

The single package product emits up to 420 lumens at 600mA maximum and 350 lumens on average. The size is ultra-slim, similar to that of single LED packages emitting 100 lumens. This high power package provides more freedom in design applications and lowers the price of the applications. 

This product can be used for the universal applications such as general residential lighting, automotive headlights, architectural lighting, headlight for tasks, streetlighting, torch lighting, camping lights, and signage lighting. The product is expected to commercialize by the fourth quarter of 2007.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Seoul Semiconductor Unveils "World's Brightest" Single LED of 420 Lumens*

Looks like it won't be quite right for flashlights.
However, portable camping area lanterns may certainly benefit from a strong, efficient, 5+ watt unbreakable light source.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: Seoul Semiconductor Unveils "World's Brightest" Single LED of 420 Lumens*

There are already threads about this running ... so I'll close this one.
bernhard


----------

